

Villagers create 'living' bridges by training roots across a river - rblion
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2035520/Meghalaya-villagers-create-living-bridges-training-roots-river.html#ixzz1XhuUTVff

======
Jun8
The Atlas Obscura article that has a bit more information:
<http://atlasobscura.com/place/root-bridges-cherrapungee>

------
reg29
There is a similar bridge [1] in my parents' hometown (Man, Ivory Coast, West
Africa). But over there, the legend says that it was created by spirits and
that they come out at night to fix it. It's been there for decades.

[1]
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_dorion/522774639/in/photostre...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/r_dorion/522774639/in/photostream/)

